# Gentoo meeting (5 december) [voorbij]

## garo

Aangezien we toch niet tot een akkoord komen over de plaats van een gentoo meeting stel ik voor dat we 2 kleinere meetings in Antwerpen en in Nederland houden. Je kan natuurlijk altijd naar beide meetings komen.

Vrijdag 5/12/03 zit ik van 20:00 tot ongeveer 02:00 in:

Café Hof van Rieth

Molenlei 68

2640 Mortsel (BELGIE,mortsel ligt aan de zuidrand van antwerpen)

Hier vind je een plan.

Frostfire zal er ook wel zijn en nog 2 andere gentoogebruikers die bijna nooit op irc of op de forums komen (wij vormen een LUG met nog een boel andere mensen, voornamelijk debian gebruikers, maar die kan je gerust negeren  :Wink:  )

Daar kunnen we een minimeeting houden en mischien wat afspreken voor een plek die voor iedereen bereikbaar is.

Iedereen die wilt komen komt maar !

Indien iemand iets op een andere plaats organiseert, gelieve dit NIET op dezelfde datum te doen (en liefst meer als 5 dagen tussen) !

Als iemand iets is aan het plannen voor Nederland, gelieve dit te melden.

----------

## Geert

Meer info vind je ook op http://www.gentoo.be

----------

## garo

 *persia wrote:*   

> Hi Garo
> 
> ik zat effe te browsen en ik zie mijn posts niet meer op de vorige poll/thread??
> 
> Weet jij hiervan ?

 

Ja, ik heb alle andere topics over de meeting verwijderd, aangezien het toch allemaal maar discussies waren over de plaats en we toch niet tot een akkoord kwamen.

----------

## Braempje

Moest er iemand een uitgebreide wegbeschrijving hebben, ik ben van de omgeving dus kan vrij gedetailleerd vertellen hoe je er geraakt, zelfs met de fiets   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TcB

Hi, I'm from spain but now I'm working in netherlands. Could I join you to that meeting? I can't speak dutch but as I see most of people here speak english really good.

----------

## Braempje

No problem to me.

Garo: laat je iets in de GWN zetten? Altijd handig voor mensen die de forums niet volgen.

----------

## white modder

ik kan ni kome 

ik moet namelijk leren voor men examens

----------

## AlterEgo

 *white modder wrote:*   

> ik kan ni kome 
> 
> ik moet namelijk leren voor men examens

 

Laat me raden: spelling   :Wink: 

----------

## persia

hmmm 

wou graag komen maar het is gewoon te ver...

jammer dat er geen in nl is... 

oh well, too bad 

dan maar naar de HCC dagen en naar de linux gebruikers afdeling

----------

## jakmanus

kunnen we met de nederderlands/belgen die aankomen weeken naar hcc-dagen gaan niet een plek afspreken waar we elkaar zien?

ben zowiezo al samen met paar linux/gentoo gekken daar dus....

en afspreken bv om 3 uur bij info punt bij ingang dus info punt van jaarbuurs

laat maar weten wat jullie ervan vinden

mzzls

----------

## tdm

 *jakmanus wrote:*   

> kunnen we met de nederderlands/belgen die aankomen weeken naar hcc-dagen gaan niet een plek afspreken waar we elkaar zien?
> 
> ben zowiezo al samen met paar linux/gentoo gekken daar dus....
> 
> en afspreken bv om 3 uur bij info punt bij ingang dus info punt van jaarbuurs
> ...

 

Lijkt me SUPER!  :Very Happy: 

Maarre, de HCC is 3 dagen.. dus, over welke dag praten we.

Ik ben er iig vrijdag!

----------

## jakmanus

Ik kan helaas niet meer  :Sad: 

zijn er ook gentoo gebruikers in de achterhoek???? zoja stuur me ff mailte

rob at nedlinux dot nl

----------

## coolcut

En hoe was de meeting op 5/DEC?

----------

## Gruffi

Uiteraard erg gezellig, de afwezigen hadden ongelijk.  Als je wil weten wat er besproken werd dan stel ik voor dat je volgende keer wel komt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kdillen

Dju ik was deze datum toch wel vergeten zeker.   

Wanneer is de volgende ?    Volgende maand ????

 :Laughing: 

----------

## garo

Ik en FrostFire zitten er zowat elke vrijdag

----------

## Braempje

Gezellig zeker...

----------

## garo

We zitten er nog met een hoop anderen ook natuurlijk, ik noem alleen ons omdat de rest andere distro's gebruikt

----------

